# SkyDrop irrigation Controller



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Just installed. This thing is pretty cool. Plus, it has a 'smart' watering schedule based on input, and is supposed to save on my water bill! oh, and I can control and monitor it from my iphone...


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rainbird makes one too, which I just had installed in July. A good investment. My only gripe: I wish it has a PC app; only has phone app.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I had been eyeballing SkyDrop but I was concerned about what would happen if they went out of business. Lowe's near me has one on clearance for 75% off. If I didn't already have OpenSprinkler, I would buy it.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

KHouse75 said:


> I had been eyeballing SkyDrop but I was concerned about what would happen if they went out of business. Lowe's near me has one on clearance for 75% off. If I didn't already have OpenSprinkler, I would buy it.



What happens if any company goes out of business? Most of the time, they would get bought by someone. Just because its on clearance at Lowes, doesnt mean SkyDrop is going under.... Could be marked down simply because its not a shelf item, and someone bought on-line, and returned it to the store...


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

KPDMinc said:


> What happens if any company goes out of business? Most of the time, they would get bought by someone. Just because its on clearance at Lowes, doesnt mean SkyDrop is going under.... Could be marked down simply because its not a shelf item, and someone bought on-line, and returned it to the store...


Skydrop is a great product and I hope they remain a viable business and continue to support older hardware as it becomes obsolete.

Lowe's had a hard time selling Skydrop at the $300 price point and eventually clearanced all their in store stock in my area.

When I was researching internet accessible sprinkler products, Skydrop was near the top of my list but I decided on OpenSprinkler because it is completely open source and can be switched to in house hosted services for the few features they do host themselves.


----------

